# RUPES DA and Rotary polishers now available in the Shiny store



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Just a quick post to let everyone know that we are now happily stocking two excellent Rupes polishers in the Shiny store!

http://shinearama.co.uk/search.php?fmanu=RUP

The polishers offer an excellent alternative to polishers you may have used before, with a great simplicity of use and good flexibilty they are perfect for both the hardened, slightly grizzled and moderately unsavoury polishing veterans* and* absolute new beginners.

Most remarkable is the weight of the rotary - whereas many rotary polishers weigh approximately _8.2 million tonnes*_, the Rupes rotary weighs *only a smidge over 2kg*, which makes a huge difference when working on a big vehicle for extended periods of time (especially when you spawny little arms like me, or if you are a T-Rex).










Here's the skinny:

*RUPES LH18ENS Rotary Polisher - UK (kit)*











All polishing processes: car paint, wood panels, laquer

Polishing "stucco veneziano"

Waxing

New front ergonomic grip for comfortable and safe handling

Soft start

Side handle reversible right - left

Double gear reduction

Electronic speed control

Ergonomic handle

Light and powerful machine

Electrical parts insulated with special resins for greater protection and longer life of the tool

*RUPES LHR 15E Random Orbital Polisher - UK Rupes Kit (kit)*










The 15 mm orbit is suitable for all polishing operations on all types of surfaces: painted surfaces or recently painted surfaces and finishing applications


Denibbing

Hologram removal

Features:

The random orbital movement reduces the overall polishing time

The orbit up to 15 mm enables to quickly obtain gloss and colour depth

The electronic feedback control maintains speed constant in all applications

Soft Start guarantees an acceleration ramp to prevent accidental dispersion of compound unwanted

The antispinning feature prevents the high speed rotations avoiding scratches

New ergonomic front handle

The 500W RUPES motor reduces power consumption

Polyurethane backup pad designed by RUPES

The tool can be easily used even by unskilled operators - even I can use this machine, and I am a card-carrying idiot!

At present we don't stock the legendary 21mm Bigfoot Random orbital, but we are looking into it for the future (i.e. I am regularly prodding Phil with the _Official Shinearama Shatterproof Ruler of Hitting and also Getting Phil To Do Stuff™_)

Tickled your fancy? Go here: http://shinearama.co.uk/search.php?fmanu=RUP

*_approximate weight after 1 hour of extended use (metric)_


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

So the rotary on it's own is the same price as the kits?


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Pezza4u said:


> So the rotary on it's own is the same price as the kits?


Really, it's just that they are _all_ kits - the "rotary on its own" is actually the same kit as the others, but with Rupes pads & polish as opposed to 3M or Scholl ^_^


----------



## ajfoggy (Mar 17, 2009)

I was interested in one of these whilst attending Steve's course last Saturday.

Until I saw the price of the DA machine, gutted! Can't believe the difference compared to the rotary.

Now I cannot decide which DA to get.

Loving the kokosnot by the way!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Foxx said:


> Really, it's just that they are _all_ kits - the "rotary on its own" is actually the same kit as the others, but with Rupes pads & polish as opposed to 3M or Scholl ^_^


Now I understand, I didn't realise the Rupes one came with it's own polish and pads as there is no mention of that!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Pezza4u said:


> Now I understand, I didn't realise the Rupes one came with it's own polish and pads as there is no mention of that!


Actually, totally ignore me, I am talking complete and utter smack. I was having one of those days.

The Rotary on its own is *just* the machine, no polishes or pads, but we have priced the 3M and Scholl kits the same as just the polisher for the time being as an introductory offer.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

ajfoggy said:


> I was interested in one of these whilst attending Steve's course last Saturday.
> 
> Until I saw the price of the DA machine, gutted! Can't believe the difference compared to the rotary.
> 
> ...


At present, the DA price is set by the manufacturer, but we are working with them to look at various options, so nothing is set in stone 

Kokosnöt FTW! Remember, try it neat and not diluted for the best yellow foamy goodness :thumb:


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

When is in stock the Scholl kit?

Thanks !!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

calinsanchez said:


> When is in stock the Scholl kit?
> 
> Thanks !!


We should have more Scholl polishes arriving fairly soon, so that kit would become available again ^_^


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Foxx !!


----------



## ajfoggy (Mar 17, 2009)

Foxx said:


> At present, the DA price is set by the manufacturer, but we are working with them to look at various options, so nothing is set in stone
> 
> Kokosnöt FTW! Remember, try it neat and not diluted for the best yellow foamy goodness :thumb:


I may hold off for now then, I will try it neat this weekend!

Ta


----------

